

Ask HN: Any other sites like TekPub to watch developers work? - atldev

Watching Notch's code stream "Making Prelude of the Chambered" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhN35bGvM8c&#38;t=10m05s&#38;hd=1) was fascinating.<p>Are there any other sites like WatchMeCode.net. I'd like to watch developers screencast their workflows, especially for different languages. Watching a top OSS contributor work (jumping from IDE, to test, to GitHub) would be awesome.
======
robconery
We do all kinds of screencasts - I'm editing one about ActiveAdmin on Rails
right now, and we also have many other formats (.NET, some Rails) - not all
just Javascript.

That said - Destroy All Screencasts is great
(<https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts>), and PeepCode has terrific
Play by Play stuff with Gary Bernhardt which I can't recommend enough:
<https://peepcode.com/products/play-by-play-bernhardt>.

He also has Ryan Singer and Yehuda Katz doing their thing... great stuff.

~~~
atldev
Exactly the kind of stuff I was looking for. Thanks!

------
fbuilesv
PeepCode has a series called "Play by Play"
(<https://peepcode.com/screencasts/play-by-play>) where you can see a lot of
professionals solve a small problem in 1-2 hours. It goes through their
thought process, design and implementation. I think I've seen Ruby, JS, Python
and even C in some of those screencasts.

~~~
atldev
Thanks! Checking it out now.

------
atldev
TekPub streams are mostly javascript. I'd like to see ruby devs at work. It
struck me over the weekend as I was working on some 24 Pull Request projects.
We should not only share our code, but our process as well.

Edit: RailsCasts are awesome, and episode 300
([http://railscasts.com/episodes/300-contributing-to-open-
sour...](http://railscasts.com/episodes/300-contributing-to-open-source)) is a
great example. Any others?

------
subdigital
I run NSScreencast which covers all things iOS in bite-sized weekly videos.
Check it out <http://nsscreencast.com>

~~~
atldev
Thanks for the link, will check it out.

